# Comfortis & Frontline together?



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Davis has flea bite dermatitis. We switched to advantage multi at the beginning of the year because it also is a heart worm preventative medicine. I believe it wasn't working very well. Davis has been itchy and scratchy just a few months following the switch.

This past Monday I noticed he was unbearably irritated, just scratching like mad. Started checking him out and noticed many tiny, red bites. We also find fleas on him. Took him to the vet and she said he was allergic to the flea saliva. She gave me both Comfortis and Frontline to get the fleas under control. I gave him the Comfortis and we started finding dead fleas just hours after. The next day we couldn't find any live fleas at all.

Should I still give him the Frontline? Just seems like so much to give together. 

Also, benedryl is not working for him. Maybe I need to give a larger dose. He is still so very sad and itchy! I hope these bites heal soon. Some have turned to hot spots.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would definitely ask the vet if it's ok to combine the two, I agree with you that seems like too much of the same chemical.

You could try giving him a bath with an oatmeal shampoo and that might sooth his skin, or see if you can find Micro Tek shampoo, lots of board members highly recommen it for skin issues. I would ask the vet to give you something stronger for the itching.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

I would just use the comfortis, it last a month but I advise you to continue to use it during these warmer months. Frontline is good for ticks so maybe that's why she gave it to you, for tick protection. You can use them together (they are different ingredients and work in different ways) but if it's just fleas that are a problem I would just do the comfortis. Good luck with the fleas, they are bad this year. Did your vet give him any steroids or injection to help with the itching? Also if the hot spots continue you may need an antiobiotic as well. Are you keeping those areas dry? I like Gold Bond medicated Powder.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My vet has told me to wait 2 weeks between comfortis and frontline application.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

I would only is the confortis, unless u have a tick problem. If not, i would personally only do confortis. It is a great product for fleas. If you wanted one product for fleas and hw prevention...try trifexis. It has confortis and interceptor in it. 

I know some people have done well with clariton over the counter instead of benadryl. He needs something to stop knock the itch down.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

He had a steroid injection, but it barely lasted a day. I am using neosporin plus pain for spots. I am going to try the gold bond. I have the claritin here. I will ask vet how much to give. I am thinking about putting his cone on to keep him from biting for a day.

Thanks everyone! I haven't been here in a while and I've missed this forum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Was it Comfortis or Capstar? I've heard of Capstar and Frontline Plus being given at the same time. You may also need to treat your house for fleas.


----------



## caligal (Jul 28, 2010)

Comfortis. I have vacuumed entire house with flea collar in the vacuum bag to kill the fleas. Washed all bedding, ours and his. We also have treated our cat. Thank goodness our home is mostly laminate flooring! Threw out entry rug that he would always lay on. Today the itching has decreased about 50%.


----------

